# Mark on stove glass.



## trafick (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey All, 

This weekend my Daughter and I were sitting by the Allagash and the doors were closed.  The stove had been running for about an hour and we decided to open the doors.  I don't know why but the heat seems to come out better when the doors are opened.

Anywho, I go into the kitchen and get a pot holder so I can open the now very hot door.  I grab the first door with the pot holder and smoke whisps upward.  I thougt this was strange but really didn't pay that much attention to it.  I opened the second door with no problems.

A little while later my DD says, "Way to go Dad, you broke it".  I look and she was pointing to a mark on the glass left by the pot holder touching it.  I shut the stove down, let the glass cool, and tried to wipe the mark off but it felt like it was "in" the glass. 

Any suggestions on how to get it out/off?  The manual says not to use anything abrasive but I have used Scotch Brite on my wood stove glass with much success.


----------



## Fire Bug (Feb 26, 2009)

Try an Mr. Clean Magic Eraser sponge. They work great and are non abrasive or Rutland White Off Cream.

 John


----------



## trafick (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey CZARCAR, I would somewhat understand if the glass was in the door but it's not.  The doors are void of glass and the glass is behind them.  The stove is a sealed unit but it still heats better with the doors open.  Maybe I just think it does because you can see the fire better.

John, seeing how you have the big brother to my stove do you notice this same thing?

Thanks for the suggestions on cleaners, I have some Speedy White I use on the wood stove doors so I will try that.


----------



## Fire Bug (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Trafic,
 Believe it or not, I have never had the doors closed while my Jotul Firelight II DV 600 stove is in opreration,or not in operation for that matter.
 We have the fire screen installed in front of the glass and you can't close the doors with this installed.
 In general, are you satisfied with the heat output of your stove? Do you have the optional brick kit intstalled as we do?
 I can't believe that by closing these dual doors that that would change the heat output of the stove. I think the fire sreen might have some very slight effect on the heat output but not the doors.
 My stove seems to throw out the majority of the heat out through the front glass and than secondary, the top of the stove through the top grill work which is forced out by the optional blower unit.
 My stove doen't even get luke warm on the sides of the unit.

John


----------

